# The Sims Deluxe Edition Load Problem



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

Hello all My problem is when i install the sims and run the program the little egg timer mouse icon will come up for about 1 second and then do nothing. The computer will still load programs as normall. Any way to cut a long story short in the end i had to Uninstall the sims and reinstall it and then restart the computer before i play the game. And then if i come out of the game and then reload it agane it will go back to the same thing and then i will have to uninstall it and then reinstall it then Restart. I have just tryed to play the game for the first time of today (After a restart) and it has just gone back to the same stage.
Befor any one asks it is not my PC as it has done it on 2 other diffrent computers with only 1 thing in common and that is thay all run windows XP If any 1 has any idears then please put what you think i will put my PC Spec whit is well above for the game and i will leave it with you gys to have a think about it. Thanks for any help. 
Computer Spec
1.10 GHz AMD Duron Prosessor
768 MB Ram
32MB Nvidia Riva TNT2 Model 64 Pro
5.83 GB Left on my 20GB HDD


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

I forgot to say i Have done a scan with adaware and i have tryed Closing most of the programs that run in the background thanks agane steven


----------



## Thunder Dude (Apr 13, 2004)

XP Pro or Home Edition? My wife had problems with XP Home (Sims Locking up and not loading) i upgraded her to XP Pro and no more problems. And Microsoft says there is little difference between Pro and Home except for Pro being able to join a Domain (I dont think so  GL


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

That is 1 thing i forgot to say i am using pro and yes i agree i think it is more stable than XP home. So yes i am all ready using pro. But 1 thing that mine does do and that is when it is in the game it will be ok it wont crash or go slow or anything like that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

do you have SP1 installed?


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

Yes i do i have reinstalled it for the 10th time and now i have tryed to run it it wont. It says it works on windows XP But that is fauls advatising and a load of compleat and utter C**P


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try downloading the latest up-to-date drivers of your video card and then uninstall your current ones and then install the new ones.


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

Thanks for all your help but i have fixed it. The way may i add you will probbley tell me off but it works. 
My fully liggal copy of the sims dont work so what i have had to do is go on the internet and find a No CD Cheat (STILL READING OFF MY LIGGAL AND PAID FOR DISK) and changed JUST the .exe file and this works why i dont know but if it is the way i can get my paied for copy to work then there we go. I can see why people just down load them. 
PLEASE NOTE THAT MY COPY IS LIGGALE AND NOT JUST A COPY IT IS THE REALE THING SO PLEASE DONT KIK ME OFF FOR USING A NO CD CHEAT THAT STILL READS MY CD!!!!!! THANKS 
Thanks Agane for your help
Steven


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, we wont ban you for that.. just if you have a problem with it we cant help you after... though I'm curious to why it had to take a No CD cheat to make it work though...

PS liggale is spelt legal.


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

Lol ok then thanks.
Yes i also fort it was strange but there we go


----------



## R2452 (Jul 27, 2004)

i have the exact same problem, but i cant get my cd to even load to install it...so i caqnt use a no cd crack  now i am really stuck.

im using xp home edition...and i no u will say upgrade to pro, but my mum has the same pc - and home edition and it works fine! HELP! lol.

P.S. EA games tech support just wont help....they like to see you suffer !  :down:


----------



## jacob16 (Jul 27, 2004)

When I try to install the sims deluxe edition, it gets to 95% complete in the installation and then says component transfer error on the error screen then the installation automatically shuts off  I had to uninstall the game because it was so screwed up. Now I am trying to reinstall it but I can't get the game installed.

Also, can someone give me the Sims Deluxe Edition Serial number for the installation. I can't find the case.

I have windows XP.


Thanks.


----------



## LaLaLiSh36 (Jul 29, 2004)

I got the same problem


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sometimes the uninstallation will not remove all the files so try this from The Sims Website.

As for the CD KEY / serial number that is illegal to give someone the number so no, you cannnot have it.


----------



## LaLaLiSh36 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thank You Sdoo Much!!!!


----------



## jacob16 (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks  

Sorry, I didn't know that giving someone the serial code is illegal.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yup, it will also be registered to the person so it would look like that person was giving you a game for nothing... (copied) So that's why it's illegal. The only thing I can suggest is contact Maxis. In fact if you registered online, it will have the CD-KEY on the site, provided you registered it.


----------

